

An 'Accordion' of Wood and Glass: A Home With a Concert Hall - rms
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB123872378357585295-lMyQjAxMDI5MzA4NDcwMjQzWj.html#articleTabs=article

======
rms
Make sure to click on the slideshow.

You may have read one of his calculus books.
<http://www.stewartcalculus.com/index.php>

